# looking for some decent Skyway Tuff wheels



## bikesnbuses (Jan 2, 2010)

Looking for a yellow 20" set.??Anyone?Or a set of yellow z rims in good shape,thanks!  Jeff     bikesnbuses@cox.net


----------



## partsguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Black I could help you, yellow, not so much. Try, www.vintagebmx.com

Be careful though as many there can be snobbish.


----------



## Junker (Apr 29, 2010)

http://www.coloredtuffs.com/shop/

check it

edit...check this
http://www.coloredtuffs.com/shop/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=45


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 30, 2010)

I bought some from there.I waited for some originals,but got impatient... As soon as I placed the order,I found 2 other used sets on vintage bmx.com.. and a NICE black set locally for $30  Thanks! Jeff


----------



## WongKIM (May 24, 2010)

All old BMX was created by hands?


----------

